# Going CRAZY!! HELP with poop!



## DuckysDoll (Jun 8, 2006)

Our dog LOVES to drag her poop ALL OVER the kitchen!
She is pad trained (ONLY 70% of the time, the rest she goes ANYWHERE!)
and she likes to lick her poopas well as put it in her bed and sleeps on it!!!!!!!!!

Im SOOOOO beyond frustrated!!!

How do I stop this?

(She is locked in the kitchen with a baby gate at night and when we go out)

She goes outside for a few hours a day.


HELP!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It seems like most of the people who have trouble training are those who put their Malts in the kitchen with a baby gate. I haven't done a "scientific" count but it seems like every time I hear of a potty training problem on SM, that is what they are doing. 

If I were you I would train her to let you know when she needs to go. When Catcher was a puppy, he slept in a crate in my bedroom next to my bed. He would whine when he needed to go and I would let him out to go to his pad in the nearby laundry room. I could then praise him and remove the poop.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Carie -- I can't offer you much help on the poop front - but I just want to tell you how adorable your Daisy is! Hope she can get by on her looks!

I do know that trying to keep the pups on a schedule is helpful -- that way you will kind of know when they'll have to go and can clean it up right away. How old is Daisy? Things started to improve with Noelle at about 6 months.

Good luck with your little dollbaby.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I think that you CAN be successful by using a baby gate in the kitchen. That was how I trained Lilly, for the most part, and she is trained and was probably 95% trained at 6 months. She is 7 months now and her only recent accident was the day she got spayed 2.5 weeks ago. BUT, I did crate train her for a few weeks until she knew what the potty pads were for. She cried all night so I had to stop but those few weeks may have been crucial for success. She knew to go on the potty pad, she wasn't just getting lucky. I can't really help you in the poop arena but you may want to try making the space that she has access to in the kitchen even smaller. Try to make a space where it is just her food, water, bed and room for the pee pad and maybe that will help. Just a suggestion. I think that you can make the confinement to the kitchen area work for you though.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> It seems like most of the people who have trouble training are those who put their Malts in the kitchen with a baby gate. I haven't done a "scientific" count but it seems like every time I hear of a potty training problem on SM, that is what they are doing.
> 
> If I were you I would train her to let you know when she needs to go. When Catcher was a puppy, he slept in a crate in my bedroom next to my bed. He would whine when he needed to go and I would let him out to go to his pad in the nearby laundry room. I could then praise him and remove the poop.[/B]



I would have to agree with this advise. I really think you need to crate her. You can't expect to pop her in the kitchen and put a gate up, and everything will just work out.
I NEVER used the kitchen, I used a baby playpen, I had there water, food, toys, soft crate, and I would take them outside to potty usually every hour or so. Sammy is 8mths and has been toilet trained since she was around 5mths, Max is 5 1/2mths and is toilet trained, he hasn't had an accident for a least a month now.

All the best
Bek,Sammy Maree & Max


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Our dog LOVES to drag her poop ALL OVER the kitchen!
> She is pad trained (ONLY 70% of the time, the rest she goes ANYWHERE!)
> and she likes to lick her poopas well as put it in her bed and sleeps on it!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I think she has too much room in the kitchen and is confused as to where to potty.
I would not allow her to eat or drag her poop into her bed...one more day!
I think you need to start crate training right away and make sure she goes
potty right before bedtime and let her out in the middle of the night also
to go so she won't potty in her crate. You also need to use a small size crate
so that she doesn't have room to potty in one corner and then sleep in the other
corner. The sooner you start the better it'll get and the sooner she'll break these
bad habits. I know it's easier said then done, but be strong and do it and you'll
be glad you did.







Good Luck!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

It was winter(Jan 28,03) when I brought little puppy Boo home & I started crate training the very first day.I had little to no luck with puppy pads.Four weeks later I began outdoor potty training & in April he was completely potty trained including letting me know when he needed to go out.I feel lucky that I was able to be home with him most of the time so we were able to stick to a schedule.I feel that is very important.I never gated him in the kitchen(to me the worse place to have poop),instead I put his crate in our small laundry room & gated it off.The smaller the space,the better.I really don't think gating a puppy in a kitchen with a potty pad is a good method of potty training.Don't misunderstand me though,I did my share of poop clean-up in the early weeks,but thankfully it was over soon.You may need to rethink your training method.Good luck,Daisy sure is a cute little fluffbutt.


----------



## Vicky Wydysh (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi,

I am so sorry for your frustration, I can totally understand that area. Have had the potty problems with other dogs.. This is my third dog to own, and first Maltese as well. My girl is 4 months old this week and it took her 2 weeks to be trained.

I did a lot of reading and preperation before I brought my puppy home, this I learned from experience that being prepared and knowledge helps so much! 

Key things to remember is to be CONSISTENT with showing your dog the right behavior, and it will pay off.

*I decided to train my dog to do her business indoors in a litter box and this is what I did.*</span>

I first made sure that I made as much free time as possible to start training right away. I had a crate for her ONLY big enough for her to lay down, water, food and litter box. I kept the box and crate in the same location. Anytime she wasn't being watched 100% during play time,she is to stay in the crate. She actually used the box all of the time that she was in her crate because she did not want to pee or poo in her blanket, there was no other room for her to get out of it, so she had the instinct to go and do it in the box. Dogs learn through repetition and praise. Soon enough she realized that even when she is outside of her pen, she is still to go to the litter box to do the business.

It was about two weeks later that I first noticed her when she was out of the crate in the livingroom that she walked over to the litter box for the first time to do her business all on her own. I praised her so much, and still do everytime she goes in the box on her own now. Since then she has only had a few accidents, I would say she is 95% trained.

Hope this helps,,

Vicky

If my dog started to revert her training, I would start from scratch and to the basics with a small area in a crate and box. (I use paper condensed litter not cat litter)... As for the training pads I wonder if it would help to put it in a litter box? Also, as soon as my dog poops, I remove it immediately without her watching.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> Our dog LOVES to drag her poop ALL OVER the kitchen!
> She is pad trained (ONLY 70% of the time, the rest she goes ANYWHERE!)
> and she likes to lick her poopas well as put it in her bed and sleeps on it!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


OH MY..... That's the reason Mac's vet is 100% against the pad training. But I told them, I'm sorry!!! I did a lot of research before I got mac and the pad training is what fits our life style better. 
As said consitency is very important so, I'm sticking with it.

I agree with what everybody said here. Start crate training your baby as soon as you can (although I didn't crate train Mac. I used a play pen, only when I'm at work)

make sure she is not eating her poop and if she is talk to her vet.

mac's trainer said something I never thought about it. she said if you get mad, yell at them when they poop someplace else then where they are supposed to they can think you don't like poop. so when they poop they will wnat to "hide" it. so they eat it. 
She said the key is to watch them at all times and pick them up if they are going, bring them were they are supposed to go. Praise, praise, praise when they go.
if you miss it, and the poop on the floor, just clean it up. (without them seeing. or they may think it's a game)
they will soon realize: Poop here, no treat. Poop there TREATS!!! 

Good luck!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

i just wanted to tell you how sorry I am for you that you are having the problems.

All I can add is that if your dog is eating her poo, look into DETER... that will make it taste bad so she will not eat it.

Good luck!
Melanie


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I do pad train, but I completely agree that tossing the dog in a room with a pad is not going to be a successful training method. Soda was not quite 5 months when I got him and was reliable within a few weeks. We crated at night and any other time I couldn't watch him. I took him to the pad every time and praised him. I was there with him every time he pottied to be sure he got on the pad and was praised for it. We pick up any stool immediately. He is almost 8 months and has free run of the house when we're not home, no mistakes. At the clinic, he goes potty outdoors. The only fault is that he doesn't ask to go out if he has no access to his pads so I have to be sure to take him out regularly in those cases. I have pad trained my last 4 Malts this way, with the pad in a tiny pen so they can't miss, with great success.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL. Melanie, I can't help but remember what my vet said regarding
Deter. He said .."how can it taste any worse?' LOL 
I have to agree with him. ICK!!!


----------



## PANGES (Aug 19, 2006)

> It seems like most of the people who have trouble training are those who put their Malts in the kitchen with a baby gate. I haven't done a "scientific" count but it seems like every time I hear of a potty training problem on SM, that is what they are doing.[/B]


Very interesting you brought this up, because that's exactly how we have our 4 month old maltese and he simply refuses to poo in the right area (I'm not there most of the day, my grandpa is, so it's hard for me to train him myself). Should I try to make the area where he stays smaller? Or simply move him out of the kitchen? I'm going to put his crate into his area tomorrow with some nice padding inside the crate and a bit of newspaper.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> LOL. Melanie, I can't help but remember what my vet said regarding
> Deter. He said .."how can it taste any worse?' LOL
> I have to agree with him. ICK!!![/B]


 HAHAHAHAA, no kidding! When we were having those problems... I tried and tried to find a "why" to the whole issue, always thinking in the back of my head, "THAT DOG is NUTS! That S**T is gross!" I agree with your Vet and you totally but some dogs sure don't.

Henceforth, DETER.

HAHAHA
Melanie


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

I have no idea if this kind of stuff is the same for all animals, but I had a chinchilla and he was eating his poop too. I brought him to the vet and she said his body wasn't taking all the vitamins it was supposed to... (from his food)

As soon as I got him he got sick from eating too much goodies on his food, and not only the pellets. so I stopped giving it to him. I also stopped the hay. As soon as I gave back to him, he stopped eating his poop. I also started giving him some fruit... and thank goodness he stopped!!! 
it was really disgusting to watch him!!! 

but I have no idea why dogs do that!


----------

